# 6 chihuahuas needing new homes in UK



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I just found these 3 adds wanting to rehome 6 chis in total.
I think the last add has already been posted on here but there all on the same page.

http://www.dogsblog.com/category/chihuahua/


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh bently is gorgeous  x


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww how sad  I love that little Bently.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

They are all so sweet.
Wish i could have them all.
I hope they all find forever homes and the ones that lived together get to stay together too. xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww how sad Such a shame


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I am not allowing myself to even look at that page, or I will end up wanting to home one.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The 4 related ones have been on there FOREVER it really upsets me.. i wouldn't move anywhere i couldn't take my dog.. its really really sad... but i suppose 4 is slightly more than 1.. I hope they all find homes.

I think that Bailey has a similar face to Maries Tillie


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes i posted the 4 chis a few weeks ago, i wish they would update on the actual page.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> The 4 related ones have been on there FOREVER it really upsets me.. i wouldn't move anywhere i couldn't take my dog.. its really really sad... but i suppose 4 is slightly more than 1.. I hope they all find homes.
> 
> I think that Bailey has a similar face to Maries Tillie


I think there rehoming them in twos. 
Im with you on the not moving anywhere my dogs couldnt come with me. I just couldnt do it, i wouldnt sleep at night knowing their in a rescue wondering why i have abandoned them. 

Hope they all find homes soon


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't view this page for some reason. I haven't been on here for a while - been a bit busy. I had 2 rescues in last week - one however was a chihuahua x JRT and we are not suppose to take crosses (unfortunately I am a soft touch and took him too!)


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

ohh thats so sad for the poor little things, does anyone know if they got a home?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Bless them poor things. That's terrible I don't get people half the time! I hope they find good homes. =*(


----------

